# Shotguns



## ltsolwhat (Nov 9, 2003)

I liked my Winchester Super X-2 until I installed a Patternmaster ported choke. Now I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## GregorMac (Sep 11, 2006)

What's the difference between the X-2 and X-3?


----------



## ltsolwhat (Nov 9, 2003)

I do not know anything about an X-3.


----------



## GregorMac (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, new for this year, I guess.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Patternmaster chokes ROCK....know a couple of Waterfowl guides swear by em.
________
Hino Ranger


----------

